# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  VMware. Увеличение дискового пространства

## Баян

Есть виртуальная машина, на ней WinXP. Выделенно 80 gb где полно разных программ и каталогов. все этои 80 gb заняты и требуется как минимум 120 gb. Существует ли возможность увеличить пространство диска на WM ? или создавать новую виртуальную машину и ставить туда каталоги и программы ?

----------


## Delta

> Есть виртуальная машина, на ней WinXP. Выделенно 80 gb где полно разных программ и каталогов. все этои 80 gb заняты и требуется как минимум 120 gb. Существует ли возможность увеличить пространство диска на WM ? или создавать новую виртуальную машину и ставить туда каталоги и программы ?


 - бери и увеличивай: настройки - жесткий диск - изменить ...

----------


## Баян

> - бери и увеличивай: настройки - жесткий диск - изменить ...


как всё просто :) ты не понял о чём я

----------


## Delta

> как всё просто :) ты не понял о чём я


- напиши понятнее. С изменением размера виртуального диска в Vm до сих пор проблем не наблюдалось.

----------

